# World Cup



## billc (Dec 2, 2010)

Since the world Cup is going to be played in Qatar, does that mean that foriegn women, who attend the games, will have to wear a head covering?  Is Qatar a Shariah compliant country?


----------



## Omar B (Dec 2, 2010)

No it does not mean that.  Outsiders are welcome to visit and dress in their regular fashion.  Some people cover their heads of cover up, but it's really not necessary.


----------



## granfire (Dec 2, 2010)

If I lived down there I would probably cover up because the sun is brutal and the layers protect from dehydration....


*Qatari law*

 When contrasted with other Arab states such as Saudi Arabia, for instance, Qatar has comparatively liberal laws, but is still not as liberal as some other Arab states of the Persian Gulf like UAE or Bahrain. Qatar is a civil law jurisdiction. However, Shari'a or Islamic law is applied to aspects of family law, inheritance and certain criminal acts. Women can legally drive in Qatar and there is a strong emphasis in equality and human rights brought by Qatar's National Human Rights Committee. Qatar also has the largest fines in the world in terms of traffic violation as per the recent change in 2010.
 The country has undergone a period of liberalization and modernisation during the reign of the current Emir, Hamad bin Khalifa Al-Thani, who came to power in 1995. The laws of Qatar tolerate alcohol to a certain extent. However, the few bars and nightclubs in Qatar operate only in expensive hotels and clubs, with Qatar Distribution Company[33] the only importer and retailer for alcohol in Qatar. Under Qatar's Sharia, it is illegal to show alcohol or be drunk in public.
 During the month of Ramadan, eating, drinking, and smoking in public is strictly banned from dawn to sunset.
 In common with other Persian Gulf Arab countries, sponsorship laws exist in Qatar. These laws have been widely described as akin to modern-day slavery.[34] The sponsorship system (kafeel or kafala) exists throughout the GCC, apart from Bahrain, and means that a worker (not a tourist) may not enter the country without having a kafeel; cannot leave without the kafeel's permission (an exit permit must first be awarded by the sponsor, or kafeel); and the sponsor has the right to ban the employee from entering Qatar within 2&#8211;5 years of his first departure. Many sponsors do not allow the transfer of one employee to another sponsor. This does not apply to special sponsorship of a Qatar Financial Centre-sponsored worker where it is encouraged and regulated that sponsorship should be uninhibited and assistance should be given to allow for such transfers of sponsorship.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Qatar


dammit, I don't see any socialists...


----------



## Omar B (Dec 2, 2010)

Qatar is nice as heck.  I would love to go back soon.


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 3, 2010)

Well a lot could happen before 2022! 

The socialists could have taken over the world!


----------



## granfire (Dec 3, 2010)

Tez3 said:


> Well a lot could happen before 2022!
> 
> The socialists could have taken over the world!



2012 is an election year - remember the Mayan calendar!


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 3, 2010)

granfire said:


> 2012 is an election year - remember the Mayan calendar!


 
It had better be after the London Olympics! After all that money, effort and grief it's caused we want them to go ahead!

If your city suggests having the Olympics I'd protest hugely if I were you, it's just not worth it!


----------



## granfire (Dec 3, 2010)

LOL, we had the Olympics near by. The hupla was bigger than the impact. 'We' got to host some of the soccer tournaments for 1996 thankfully I live far away from the big city...
^_^


----------



## billc (Dec 3, 2010)

I know security will be tight in Qatar, but how safe will it be for westerners at such a high profile event?  Looking at the map, Qatar is right in the middle of all the trouble makers in the middle east.


----------



## granfire (Dec 3, 2010)

Yeah, damn all those rug heads...

The Westeners are already thee, have been for a while.
The security measures will be the same as for any other event of this magnitude in progressive manner since Munich 72. 

If anything Qatar will be safer than another venue since oh, it's one of them that countries, and you can't really well blow up infidels along with your brethren...

It is a common fault that from afar 'they all look alike' when in fact they are not.
I would expect security to be tight but a non issue.


----------



## billc (Dec 3, 2010)

You haven't been paying attention to the terrorists have you?


----------



## granfire (Dec 3, 2010)

billcihak said:


> You haven't been paying attention to the terrorists have you?



Why? what does Beck say?


----------



## Omar B (Dec 3, 2010)

billcihak said:


> You haven't been paying attention to the terrorists have you?



Never been to Qatar have you?  

It's a damn safe place and very welcoming of westerners.  So what if the major religion is Islam and it happens to be where it is.  Does not make it a **** hole automatically.


----------



## Bruno@MT (Dec 3, 2010)

I don't know.

However, I am really glad that Belgium and the Netherlands did not win the bid. It costs a gianormous amount of money, and it brings nothing in return. It's not that I mind soccer. I just mind idiot supporters who seem to think it is necessary to cause problems.
The other thing I hate is the fact that any newspaper focuses entirely on soccer to the exclusion of other things (except cycling which is equally boring imo).
Oh, and I also hate stuck up players making millions but whose arrogance is so great that they deem themselves far above working people, as well as the fawning dolts that revere them.

Imo, there should be no security and player buses should be painted with mohamed cartoons


----------



## granfire (Dec 3, 2010)

billcihak said:


> You haven't been paying attention to the terrorists have you?



Somewhere around 1/4 of the worlds population is of Islamic faith. They hail from Asia, Afica and many other places. What you are insinuating is that every single Muslim is the equivalent to what the Westboro Baptist Church is to protestant Christians.
Or every white person in the world has to be naturally a racist, every spanish speaking person is an illegal immigrant...or Alaska is just the same as Florida.

Qatar is not Saudi, is not Kuwait, is not Iraq, is not Yemen, not Bahrain or Dubai.

There is a lot of wiggle room in between. Like between France and England (some people say Scotland and Wales are different, too).


----------



## billc (Dec 3, 2010)

No, but Qatar is closer to some of the main exporters of terrorism at this point in time.  Also, the world cup is a big, world wide event with the whole world watching.


----------



## granfire (Dec 3, 2010)

billcihak said:


> No, but Qatar is closer to some of the main exporters of terrorism at this point in time.


They are? Geographical?



> Also, the world cup is a big, world wide event with the whole world watching.


You don't say, really?


----------



## billc (Dec 3, 2010)

There is an interesting aritcle at Pajamasmedia.com, "Islamists targeting Chrisitans, where ever they can reach them."


----------



## granfire (Dec 3, 2010)

billcihak said:


> There is an interesting aritcle at Pajamasmedia.com, "Islamists targeting Chrisitans, where ever they can reach them."



I also get fun stuff out of my fortune cookie.

Islamists do not equal the population that believes in the faith of Islam.

90some % of the muslim people are law abiding people.


----------



## billc (Dec 3, 2010)

It is not the law abiding muslims that should concern people.


----------



## granfire (Dec 3, 2010)

you check under your bed at night?

If you look for terrorists around every corner, you have a problem!

As somebody who grew up in the 70s - not in IRA targetland, but still around terroristic activities, I can tell you that if you fear every shadow that crosses your path, you lose.

When your time comes, the good lord yanks you out of here. Blaze of glory or in your sleep. Eventually you do have to live a little. 

Naturally you don't book a vacation in the Gaza strip, or at the four seasons in Bagdad...but seriously? 

maybe read Anne Frank:
Despite everything, I believe that people are really good at heart. 
Anne Frank 

have a little faith in your fellow human being! Those damn rug heads are just as fussball fanatic as the rest of the world, minus the US of course...


----------



## crushing (Dec 4, 2010)

I thought this thread was going to be about FIFA corruption.


----------



## billc (Dec 4, 2010)

Granfire,  this is a written form of communication so a lot of the non-verbal inforamation  gets lost.  I noticed the world cup going to Qatar in 2022 and I thought it presented interesting security issues.  This is a martial arts forum after all and I thought someone might have some thoughts about this.  True, many countries host the world cup and between now and 2022 security will be dealt with in these other places.  Qatar is different from and poses different problems.  If China held the world cup, which it may have, they have their own security problems, we would have our own as well.  Having flown out of O'hare, and having business near midway airport, the thought of bombs in the cargo holds of planes does come up for me.  It doesn't in any way consume my thoughts but it is interesting to think about.  I lock my doors at night but my bed is too low to the ground for someone to hide under.  The closet in my bedroom is another story.  My winnie the pooh night light does keep everything else away.  

Granfire, I have to ask that you stop using the term rughead.  Something tells me it is not a term of affection so please stop.


----------



## granfire (Dec 4, 2010)

billcihak said:


> Granfire, I have to ask that you stop using the term rughead.  Something tells me it is not a term of affection so please stop.



Your meter need recalibrating. 
While much is lost in written communication, there is still the little thing called context. 
Taken out of context 'rughead' is a less then stellar expression, but sadly you seem to skim posts. 

But alas, one cannot engage in a battle of wits with the unarmed and sarcasm goes right over your head:

Rug head was in direct response to your not so veiled insinuation that any country in the middle east must be a hord or target for terrorists or incapable of putting a security protocol together, especially when they have *TWELVE YEARS* to work on it!


----------



## billc (Dec 4, 2010)

Where in my posts did you get that notion.  Qatar just got the okay for the world cup. It was in the news.  I don't even like soccer, it is a silly sport.  Terrorism is something of an issue around the world, it is a martial arts forum.  Get over it.


----------



## jks9199 (Dec 4, 2010)

*ATTENTION ALL USERS:*

*Please keep the conversation polite and respectful.*

*jks9199*
*Super Moderator*


----------



## Omar B (Dec 4, 2010)

Why start a thread about the world cup if you hate soccer?

Oh right, to muckrake.


----------



## granfire (Dec 4, 2010)

billcihak said:


> Where in my posts did you get that notion.  Qatar just got the okay for the world cup. It was in the news.  I don't even like soccer, it is a silly sport.  Terrorism is something of an issue around the world, it is a martial arts forum.  Get over it.



You don't like the sport, don't like the location (still implying the terrorist threat) and back paddle on the MA location. 
Oye. 

How about London 2012, it's near by, it's soon, and everybody likes the Olympics, it has MA...and it has to worry about 2 sets of terrorists...

Not to mention all the socialist countries in Europe.


This is a very public place. Everybody in the world with internet access can read this. 
Everybody in good standing can create an account and reply.

So, now you come here and proclaim some of the most ridiculous things here I have ever heard. A lot of them are outright false. 
Then you get your knickers in a twist that people actually pick your argument (or lack of one) appart and shoot your whole theory out of the water. 

Sad part is, it does not even take heavy artillery, a BB gun does the trick.

Your debate style is lazy!
You do not even bother to link the article you are raving about, or bother to copy and quote the relevant passages.
You do not use paragraphs, like I told you before, it would make the attempt of following your ideas a lot easier.

Martial Talk might be about the art of fighting with your body, but thankfully we are provided with this little playground to maybe sharpen our minds away from the mat.


----------



## Grenadier (Dec 4, 2010)

*ATTENTION ALL USERS:*

Please keep the discussion at a mature, respectful level. 
Please review our sniping policy:

 http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=71377. 

Feel free to use the Ignore feature to ignore members whose posts you do not wish to read (it is at the bottom of each member's profile). Thank you.

-Ronald Shin
-MT Supermoderator


----------



## granfire (Dec 4, 2010)

keeping you busy this week, aren't we.

I apologize for my part.


----------



## billc (Dec 4, 2010)

Well, had I heard about England and the world cup I might have posted about it.  That not being the case, I posted about Qatar because it was announced this week.  When England's world cup comes up maybe I'll post on that.  Depends on what I hear and what grabs my interest.


----------



## billc (Dec 4, 2010)

Excuse me, I never said wether I liked or disliked Qatar as a country, never been there.  Omar B says it's nice, maybe it is.  I asked if it was a Shariah based country and wether woman would be required to wear a head cover to attend the games.  Then I asked about security because of the neighborhood that it is in.   what's the problem?


----------



## granfire (Dec 4, 2010)

billcihak said:


> Excuse me, I never said wether I liked or disliked Qatar as a country, never been there.  Omar B says it's nice, maybe it is.  I asked if it was a Shariah based country and wether woman would be required to wear a head cover to attend the games.  Then I asked about security because of the neighborhood that it is in.   what's the problem?



www.wikipedia.com


----------



## billc (Dec 4, 2010)

Yeah, I know about wikipedia, but OmarB has actual knowledge of the country.  That is what I was looking for, wikipedia is one thing but an actual persons experience is another.


----------



## Omar B (Dec 4, 2010)

billcihak said:


> Well, had I heard about England and the world cup I might have posted about it.  That not being the case, I posted about Qatar because it was announced this week.  *When England's world cup comes up* maybe I'll post on that.  *Depends on what I hear and what grabs my interest.*



Shows how much you know about soccer.  The Cup won't be in England for the foreseeable future because of inappropriate gestures by the English committee regarding hosting.

Yeah, I guess it did grab your interest.  Should have read a little on the hosting and how that's done then.  I'm usually curious about things that interest me rather than talking in half fact half fantasy.

Or did you mix up Olympics and World Cup?


----------



## billc (Dec 4, 2010)

World cup, do they use the big orange ball, the really small white ball, the larger white ball with the stiches or the brown pointy ball?


----------



## Omar B (Dec 4, 2010)

Yeah, sure the World Cup "grabs my interest" as you said.  Though you said you hate soccer, obviously don't know the developments in FIFA over the past few months with respect to England, or anything about Qatar.  So I guess you come to troll and post threads about any and every thing for attention.  Daddy should have hugged you.


----------



## granfire (Dec 4, 2010)

billcihak said:


> World cup, do they use the big orange ball, the really small white ball, the larger white ball with the stiches or the brown pointy ball?



On one of the other places I visit on the internet, the common excuse for a silly post like this is usually 'the drunken house guest did it'


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 5, 2010)

Omar B said:


> Shows how much you know about soccer. The Cup won't be in England for the foreseeable future *because of inappropriate gestures by the English committee regarding hosting.*
> 
> Yeah, I guess it did grab your interest. Should have read a little on the hosting and how that's done then. I'm usually curious about things that interest me rather than talking in half fact half fantasy.
> 
> Or did you mix up Olympics and World Cup?


 
I suppose it was inappropriate to point out the corruption that is rife in FIFA just before they decided whether we got the World Cup or not! Funnily enough they seemed to have minded their venality being pointed out so they declined to pick England, honestly some people.


----------



## Omar B (Dec 5, 2010)

Yeah, don't get me started on FIFA as a whole.  You heard about how the heads of FIFA have taken meetings with NFL head Rodger Goodell because they want to draw the kinds of numbers the NFL does.  A good way to start is to be less corrupt.


----------



## granfire (Dec 5, 2010)

Tez3 said:


> I suppose it was inappropriate to point out the corruption that is rife in FIFA just before they decided whether we got the World Cup or not! Funnily enough they seemed to have minded their venality being pointed out so they declined to pick England, honestly some people.



not being pickes is probably not a bad thing, thoough most of the stadiums are already in place and oly need relatively minor upgrades, as compared to the major boom Olympic games cause..


----------



## Omar B (Dec 5, 2010)

Nobody better talk crap about the NFL!


----------



## granfire (Dec 5, 2010)

rofl!!


----------



## crushing (Dec 5, 2010)

Omar B said:


> Nobody better talk crap about the NFL!



Everything is fine with the National Fixed League.


----------



## Omar B (Dec 5, 2010)

crushing said:


> Everything is fine with the National Fixed League.



Whatever you think man.  I just wanted a reason to post that gif.


----------

